# Real Or Not



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I have found this however am skeptical about two things they claim it to be KGB issue and if you look it dos'nt seem to fit right in the case. All up they want $50 Australian dollars about 30 pound. What do you guys think im happy to buy if its authentic.










Thanks Mark


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark my opinion is that the case is genuine but the dial is not


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a KGB version of the Amphibia but I can't recall what's the history. I seem to remember that the first Amphibias with an auto movement were KGB issued but I doubt they had that dial initially... it's like one of those cartoon signs saying "This is not the secret hide-out of Cap. Caveman" or something like that.

Anyway, the crown is from a Komandirskie. I wouldn't spend the money they are asking for that one. You can get a brand new Amphibia KGB looking exactly like that (well, much better being brand new) for almost that kind of money....


----------



## pcke2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> There is a KGB version of the Amphibia but I can't recall what's the history. I seem to remember that the first Amphibias with an auto movement were KGB issued but I doubt they had that dial initially... it's like one of those cartoon signs saying "This is not the secret hide-out of Cap. Caveman" or something like that.
> 
> Anyway, the crown is from a Komandirskie. I wouldn't spend the money they are asking for that one. You can get a brand new Amphibia KGB looking exactly like that (well, much better being brand new) for almost that kind of money....


Kutusov, you're right, the crown is definitely wrong


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bsa said:


> I have found this however am skeptical about two things they claim it to be KGB issue and if you look it dos'nt seem to fit right in the case. All up they want $50 Australian dollars about 30 pound. What do you guys think im happy to buy if its authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like one of the automatic Komandirskie series (small crown, brass case, amphibia 'dot' bezel but with a red triangle). The only puzzle for me is the lack of country-of-origin marks is usually associated with the early/mid 1990s, but I thought the auto Komandirskie was a made a bit later than that. Then again the rules might be different for the 'KGB' dial. 'Made in Russia' would kind of spoil the illusion. Vostok did a special runs of 'cartoon-dial' Vostoks for foreign retailers e.g. the KGB Amphibia sold through a US hardware chain in the early '00s.

Short answer is whatever its provenance, it's not KGB issue.

Do you have a photo of the back?


----------

